

Ask HN: Please review ting: my Google App Engine project - zeynel1

Hello HN:<p>ting displays only top 7 results and related tags. Users submit links and associate relevant tags with their link. The tag set with most value is displayed on top.<p>ting is still very new and the database is empty except my own links and these few sample searches that I prepared for your review: “new york hotels”, “startup”, “google app engine” and “python.”<p>I really enjoyed working with Google App Engine and Python and I thank you for your comments both here and in the help page if you wish http://ting-1.appspot.com/help.
======
zeynel1
<http://ting-1.appspot.com/>

